# western horsemanship



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

farmpony, found this: 

Western equitation (sometimes called western horsemanship, stock seat equitation, or, in some classes, reining seat equitation) competitions are judged at the walk, jog, and lope in both directions. Riders must sit to the jog and never post.

http://www.answers.com/topic/equitation


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks! I bet that means it's a pattern class. I'll blow that. I always blow the patterns... but if it's all I can do... it's all I can do.... all the novice classes are lope classes.... i don't know if my lope is even good enough for local shows yet!!!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i say go for it (the pattern that is) - - if you blow it up so what...at least you're out there 8) 

i always played the "well if he's good during the warm up, i'll canter him" game...worked ok.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

.... Mine are always good during warm up... apparently I get nervous at show time, I don't feel it and if you ask me, I'll tell you I'm not but... I have to be, because my pretty little warm up will turn into comedy relief!! ****...


----------

